# hydrocynus maculatus



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

has nayone got any decent info on these i checked the web and its all your basic profile stuff which is good but i want people with experience with these fish and will it go with an asian aro
i have seen some for sale 5'' £12 or $16
dixon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://vicuna.us.itd.umich.edu/accounts/le...;narrative.html
http://www.photolib.noaa.gov/nerr/nerr0231.htm
http://svinet2.fs.fed.us/oonf/fish/gar.htm
http://www.nanfa.org/archive/nanfa02/nanfajul02/0151.html

Is this the fish you are reffering to?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no thats one of the bigger gars this apparently only grows to 14 or so inches
dixon


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

I kept a hydrocynus maculatus a couple of years ago and i found it very peaceful. It was kept with a small silver aro without problems but not sure about asian aro because i'm not sure about their temperment. Basically they can be kept with anything that is peaceful, like stingrays and large catfish like your planning to get, and they should be kept in pairs or groups.

Like most gars, a varied diet is a must otherwise they develop a bent spine (irreversible) which i think is due to a lack of nourishment (I learnt this the hard way). Good food includes insects, mussels, earthworms, prawns, fish, etc, but some can be hard to convert onto dead food. Their nose can be easily damaged when they bump into the sides of the tank.

They like a pH of around 6.5 and plenty of oxygen in the water. Floating plants imo do them some good as they are more relaxed when there isn't alot of light in the tank, and the roots will give them added security.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Just to clear up species are you talking about
Boulengerella maculata,

hydrocynus maculatus is a very old symonym of this species,

They are not gars in any way shape or form and should
be refered as Pike characins to remove the problem of mis-identification
or confusion (Big pet peeve of true Gar keepers)

Ctarry covered care well


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.amazonian-fish.co.uk/images/bou...a_maculata2.jpg

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/CharaciformPIX/...maculataAQ2.jpg

Boulengerella maculata 
SYN: Hydrocynus malculatus, Xiphostoma maculatum 
PD: An elongated, slender fish. The snout and mouth are very long. The tip of the upper jaw hangs over the lower. The back is gray to brown. A silver stripe extends from the tip of the snout through the eye to the base of the tail. Another stripe, with the same color as the back, also extends from the tip of the snout through the eye and to the base of the tail. A third stripe, below the first two, runs from the tip of the lower jaw to the tail. It is white in color. The belly is the same color. The other fins are striped with black and white stripes, except for the pectoral which is transparent. 
SIZE: To 13" (33 cm) 
SS: Striped Pike Characin ( B. lateristriga) 
HAB: South America; lives in slow-moving parts with grassy reeds in the Peruvian Amazon. 
S: top 
TANK: 48" (122 cm) or 55 gallons (209 L) is sufficient for fish to 8" (20 cm), although larger tanks are preferred. Adult specimen require a 60" (152 cm) tank with a capacity exceeding 90 gallons (342 L). Use a tight-fitting tank hood, and a thick cover of floating plants. The tank should be heavily planted with small open swimming areas in the mid and lower water levels. This fish like all of the family is very skittish and is easily frightened. The cover of floating plants is needed for the protection of the fish from jumping against the tank lid. The tank should be well-aerated. 
WATER: pH 6-7.5 (6.8), 2-18 dH (6), 73-81°F (23-27°C) 
SB: A predator that can only be combined with other large fish of the lower swimming levels. Keep in pairs or in groups. 
SC: As for B. lateristriga. 
FOOD: Live; fish, earthworms, large insects; pellets; large flakes 
SEX: Unknown 
B: Unknown 
BP: 10. Spawning has not been accomplished in captivity. 
R: Hunts at night and during the day. This fish is skittish and timid. If frightened it may swim frantically around the tank, crashing into the glass and throwing itself against the lid, causing injury and even death. Avoid making sudden movement when performing water changes and loud noises. Usually a short-lived fish in captivity. 
DC: 6. The Spotted Pike is sensitive to water pollutants and requires live foods. It reaches a large size, and is predatory.
Taken from Mongabay.com
This is the fish then..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the info everybody i am not sure i will get one of these i dont think it will go with the aro.
looked like a nice fish though.
dixon


----------

